# الفكرة العامة لتصميم شبكات الرى الضغطى



## نيودريل (8 مارس 2011)

*الفكرة العامة لتصميم شبكات الرى الضغطى

يسمى كل من الرى بالتنقيط و الرى بالرش بأسم الرى الضغطى .
فى شبكة الرى هذة يوجد لدينا ما يعرف فى الهندسة الميكانيكة بأسم نظام هيدروليكى و الذى يتكون ببساطة من خزان ماء و مضخة و أنابيب توصيل السائل المراد ضخة الى مكان محدد .
أذن العمل الذى يتم هنا هو تحريك الماء . تحريك الماء يحتاج لطاقة توفرها المضخة .
المضخة تولد ضغطا على الماء يحركة .
مرور الماء فى الأنابيب بسرعة معينة يعنى مرور كمية معينة من الماء خلال زمن معين داخل الأنبوب و يسمى هذا تصرف . كل تصرف ( حجم ماء خلال زمن ) معين يناسبة أنبوب لة طول قطر مناسب . يزداد طول قطر الأنبوب كلما زاد تصرف الماء . لذلك نرى تدرج فى أقطار أنابيب شبكة الرى الضغطى ففى بداية الشبكة عند مصدر المياة يكون هناك أكبر قطر لأنابيب الشبكة حيث يمر كل الماء الذى يروى كل الحقل من خلال خط الأنابيب الرئيسى . بعد ذلك يتوزع الماء على خطوط تحت رئيسية أقل قطرها و هى بدورها توزع الماء لأنابيب أقل قطرا و هكذا حتى يصل الماء لأقل قطر أنابيب فى الشبكة و هى الخطوط المركب عليها النقاطات أو الرشاشات .
لكن النقطة الهامة المتعلقة بأنابيب نقل الماء و التى تؤخذ بجدية عند حساب تصميم الشبكة هى أن الماء عندما يمر خلال الأنابيب المختلفة و على طول مسارة داخل الشبكة يفقد قوة ضغطة التى تحركة ليصل فى النهاية الى المنقط أو الرشاش و ما يهمنا هو أحتفاظ الماء بضغط كافى لأستكمل رحلتة بل و يكفى أيضا لتشغيل الرشاش أو النقاط الذى يحتاج لضغط لكى يخرج الماء من فوهتة . الفقد فى ضغط الماء الناشئ عن مرور الماء فى أنابيب شبكة الرى ينشأ عن أحتكاك جزيئات الماء بجدران الأنابيب لذا يسمى فقد الضغط بالأحتكاك . يزاداد فقد الضغط بالأحتكاك كلما زادت خشونة سطح جدار الأنابيب تبعا للمادة المصنوعة منها فالحديد يسبب فقد أكبر من البلاستيك لزيادة خشونة سطحة . يزداد الفقد بالأحتكاك كلما قل طول قطر الأنبوبة فالأضيق تسبب فقد أكبر . يزداد الفقد فى الضغط بالأحتكاك كلما زاد طول الأنابيب فكلما طالت رحلة الماء داخل الأنبوبة كلما حدث مزيدا من الأحتكاك بين الماء و جدار الأنبوب . طبقا لمجموع أطوال الأنابيب مختلفة الأقطار و تبعا للمادة المصنوعة منها يتم حساب الفقد فى الضغط بالأحتكاك خلال شبكة الرى و يؤخذ فى الحسابان الفقد فى الضغط الناتج عن مرور الماء فى الوصلات المختلفة و الكيعان و المحابس .
تؤثر ميول التربة على ضغط الماء داخل الشبكة . التربة المستوية تماما لا تؤثر . عند وجود ميول فأن مرور الأنابيب على أرض تتجة للأرتفاع فسيحدث فقد فى الضغط كلما أتجهت حركة الماء لأعلى و العكس صحيح .
فى النهاية يعتمد تصميم شبكة الرى الضغطى على المعادلة التالية :
ضغط المضخة = فقد الضغط بالأحتكاك + ضغط تشغيل النقاط أو الرشاش + فقد الضغط الناشئ عن أرتفاع سطح الأرض ( أو - زيادة الضغط الناشئة عن أنخفاض سطح الأرض ) .​*


----------



## منصور قهوجي (12 أكتوبر 2011)

هذا الرابط لبرنامج لتصميم شبكات الري من تنفيذي:
http://www.4shared.com/file/ySQXn9mh/pipe_calc.html


----------



## منصور قهوجي (19 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
هذا الملف يفيد في تصميم شيكات الري وخاصة في الاراض المائلة
تتمة في تصميم شبكات الري في الأراضي المائلة.ppt - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download

تمت الاضافة بواسطة منصور قهوجي


----------



## احمد بدوى (24 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdelsalamn (2 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خيرا*​


----------



## abdelsalamn (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## مريغة (19 نوفمبر 2011)

احسنت وبارك الله فيك


----------



## abdelsalamn (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خيرا​*


----------



## w_241071 (12 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## ammarmzery (17 مايو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## ضى الليل (23 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------

